# Anyone know of any good furry writing communities?



## FanaticRat (Oct 24, 2007)

Actually, a regular writing community is fine so long as it's good, but I was wondering if there were any furry ones out there.

What I mean by "good" is a place where one can get good feedback--not "good" as in "Oh, this is good; keep at it!" but as in in-depth constructive criticism of some sort, either positive or negative--on a semi-reliable basis. While I'm not saying this site's writing community is total garbage, but FA just ain't doin' it for me. I mean, I want to write something...I dunno how to describe it, but I guess "epic", but it doesn't seem like I can reliably find the attention or criticism here. 

I want to steer clear of any porn sites, so Yiffstar is out. I also, like I previously said, don't want a place that is afraid to criticize and doesn't give a lot of in-depth criticism, so I'm not interested in Fictionpress.

I'm not trying to seem arrogant here or anything, it's just that I want to eventually achieve something more with my writing and need a good environment to do so, y'know?


Or are internet writing communities not the way to go in the first place? >_>


----------



## Oni (Oct 24, 2007)

I was wondering about that myself. Hopefully someone posts links here which lead to furry writing communities, I plan to add them to my website Omnifur which lacks such things.


----------



## TheGru (Oct 24, 2007)

There is a small group here on FA that's hosted by Poetigress and most of us give critiques on the Thursday prompts that we do. We would be interested in new applicants if you're curious. (All you have to do is participate in one which she post every Thursday in her journal.)

I don't know any groups or sites that have been more helpful to me for my writing.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 24, 2007)

Livejournal has some good writing groups, have you ever tried that?
not to mention that livejournal is infested with furrys


----------



## FanaticRat (Oct 24, 2007)

But I can never get on FA on Thursdays. Perhaps you could make an exception?

I know some guys on FA making a writing group, although I don't know how well  the thing will do, to tell you the truth...perhaps I'll alert them to this other group. Perhaps they could take notes on an older group?


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 24, 2007)

you can make the source of criticism as reliable as you want yourself. FA is a nice place to get your criticisms.. just ask them nicely not to say that its just good or bad, ask them for criticism. ask them why they think that its good and why they think it sux. it will save you a lot of searching, believe me.


----------



## TheGru (Oct 24, 2007)

FanaticRat said:
			
		

> But I can never get on FA on Thursdays. Perhaps you could make an exception?



Actually there are plenty of exceptions, as long as the prompt is in before she post the next one she's fine with it, fact late prompts are fine too, (though they might not get as much readership as those that are early.) She post them on Thursday because most of us do our writing over the weekend.


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know about any in-depth writing communities, unfortunately.  I would recommend checking out http://www.renardsmenagerie.com/ and perusing their site, though.  Their issues are filled with really fantastic short stories and I'm sure you could find some useful links through their site.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 24, 2007)

> Anyone know of any good furry writing communities?


No


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 24, 2007)

Really the only thing I can think of is the various writers getting together and watching each other, and giving honest critiques on each other's works, since it looks like there is nothing for writers.


----------



## FanaticRat (Oct 27, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> > Anyone know of any good furry writing communities?
> 
> 
> No



Well, I was trying to suspend such pessimism, but...


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 27, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> I was wondering about that myself. Hopefully someone posts links here which lead to furry writing communities, I plan to add them to my website Omnifur which lacks such things.



ditto


----------

